# Is anyone hype for Forza Horizon 5?



## Milky Weed (Oct 31, 2021)

Its coming out nov 5th if you got any of the premium stuff. the base game is on game pass for everyone nov 9th. love my forza.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fuck yes. Greatest racing games


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 4, 2021)

In USA pre release drops from 10pm or midnight tonight depending on where your at. Get hype! I’ll see y’all out in Mexico


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 4, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> In USA pre release drops from 10pm or midnight tonight depending on where your at. Get hype! I’ll see y’all out in Mexico


pre release if you pay full price, right? us game pass folks gotta wait til the 9th correct?


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 4, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> pre release if you pay full price, right? us game pass folks gotta wait til the 9th correct?


Yes, if you have game pass you can just get only the Add-on stuff and not have to buy the game. It felt cheaper than buying a base game if that made sense. Still have to shell out $13 to use it on game pass though.


----------



## 428grower (Nov 7, 2021)

Can’t wait until the 9th. I almost caved and purchased it just so I can play a few days early but i decided to wait... only a few more days


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 7, 2021)

It is excellent, y’all have a lot to look foreword to!


----------



## 428grower (Nov 8, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> It is excellent, y’all have a lot to look foreword to!


Hopefully at midnight tonight it's available.


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 17, 2021)

Halo infinite beta just came out too


----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

That is greatest racing games


----------



## prime_gamer92 (Feb 16, 2022)

big fan of this game,


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 16, 2022)

So im dissapointed with the multiplayer on both this and halo, they both lack the ability to pick specific game modes.

But they both look great im sure they will improve.


----------



## prime_gamer92 (Feb 16, 2022)

agreed, not sure why they rolled back some of those features from the last game, but I mostly play solo so really they just incentivized me to play online less


----------



## 428grower (Feb 16, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> So im dissapointed with the multiplayer on both this and halo, they both lack the ability to pick specific game modes.
> 
> But they both look great im sure they will improve.


You can't pick specific game modes on halo? I feel like you can


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 16, 2022)

428grower said:


> You can't pick specific game modes on halo? I feel like you can


No its more like a single playlist they throw everyone into. You either have 4 v 4 game modes or big team battle, and thats about it. Like i coundent play just swat or team deathmatch, it puts you in a playlist that includes them though. This is halo infinite btw


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 19, 2022)

Need for Speed Heat for me right now... I can't believe how many people are online racing in this game!!! Rivals too!!!


----------



## Milky Weed (Feb 20, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Need for Speed Heat for me right now... I can't believe how many people are online racing in this game!!! Rivals too!!!


I used to tear up NFS hot pursuit. Great games.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 20, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> I used to tear up NFS hot pursuit. Great games.


Have that one too.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 20, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> No its more like a single playlist they throw everyone into. You either have 4 v 4 game modes or big team battle, and thats about it. Like i coundent play just swat or team deathmatch, it puts you in a playlist that includes them though. This is halo infinite btw


SWAT has its own playlist further down on the multiplayer playlist, but it’s know as Tactical Slayer. Only have the BR as a gun with infinite ammo. You’re suppose to able to select your playlist for gameplay but I have no idea how to get it to work. I haven’t played in a bit but FH5 is a hell of a lot of fun to play in.

Now if someone at EA could just somehow greenlight a new Burnout game, I would be happier then a pig in shit.


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 12, 2022)

Finally beat it


----------



## Antidote Man (Mar 12, 2022)

I have a ps5 and 40 games and I hardly touch it. I work too much

New God Of War will be great, things you just know.

Red Dead, or Mortal Kombat, same..

They should also make a sequel to Shadow Of The Colossus


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 14, 2022)

I play Forza Horizon 5 on Thursdays.Anyone is more than welcome to join the convoy!


----------

